# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  traži se 40 dojilja s dojećom dječicom

## apricot

U nastavku pročitajte detalje, ali stvarno mislim kako bi bilo odlično da nas se okupi što više i da senzibiliziramo "face", medije i javnost za nešto tako prirodno.
Oslobodimo dojenje iz mračnih soba!   :Grin:  





> Pozivamo Vas na pomoć i suradnju u organizaciji konferencije Performance Studies International, a koja će se pod pokroviteljstvom Grada Zagreba i Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i športa, održati u Zagrebu od 24. do 29. lipnja 2009. godine.
> 
> Naime, tema je konferencije "Misperformance - neuspjeh, neprilagođenost, krivo čitanje". Na samom otvorenju konferencije bit će izveden tekst 'Europa' najprevođenije i najuspješnije hrvatske suvremene dramatičarke Ivane Sajko, a u režiji mlade i nagrađivane domaće redateljice Anice Tomić. *Autorice su zamislile da u izvedbi 'Europe' sudjeluje i 40-tak majki dojilja s djecom, ne samo zato jer lik Europe iz drame tumače kao majku, već i zato jer se dojenje na javnom mjestu kod nas često doživljava kao već spomenuti 'misperformance'.*
> 
> Samom otvorenju će nazočiti veliki broj medija, te predstavnika lokalne i državne vlasti, pa je ovo ujedno i izvrsna prilika za popularizaciju samog dojenja, ali i za nastavak edukadcije domaće javnosti o činjenici kako dojenje u javnosti nije opsceno, a koju i iz vlastitog iskustva smatram nužnom.
> 
> *Otvorenje će se zbiti u HNK u Zagrebu, 24. lipnja u 18h, te bi zaiteresirane majke s djecom trebali tog istog dana u razdoblju od 17.30 do 19.30. U prostoru HNK bit će im osigurana osvježenja kao i prostor za prematanje djece.*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## apricot

ajd, neka magarac bude na prvom mjestu   :Grin:  
(kahnu ću, iz pristojnosti, staviti na drugo)

1. apricot
2. kahna

----------


## ms. ivy

još jedan par cica za luftanje  8) 

1. apricot 
2. kahna
3. ms. ivy

----------


## Frida

1. apricot 
2. kahna
3. ms. ivy
4. frida


zar je itko sumnjao  :Grin:

----------


## srecica

1. apricot 
2. kahna
3. ms. ivy
4. frida
5. srecica

----------


## pinocchio

1. apricot 
2. kahna
3. ms. ivy
4. frida
5. srecica
6. pinocchio

----------


## icyoh

Ja više ne dojim, no mogu doći pružiti podršku.

----------


## meda

1. apricot 
2. kahna
3. ms. ivy
4. frida
5. srecica
6. pinocchio
7. meda

----------


## Majuška

1. apricot 
2. kahna
3. ms. ivy
4. frida
5. srecica
6. pinocchio
7. meda
8. majuška

----------


## puntica

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna)

----------


## malo janje

moze moja susjeda al nije prijavljena na rodu jer nema internet :?

----------


## bebelina

ne mora biti forumasica da bi sudjelovala   :Smile:  
Svi su dobrodosli!

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih rado došla, ali ne znam hoću li moći s obzirom da radim i da moram potegnuti iz Savske na Malešnicu po Ivu i oopet natrag u centar, jer eto nemrem dojiti bez nje   :Grin:  . Pa ako bih stigla, rado bih došla.
Voljela bih nekako zaokružiti to naše (Jankovo i Ivino) dugogodišnje dojenje...  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

je l' idu samo male bebe, ili i trogodisnja djeca koja jos k tome izgledaju kao da imaju cetiri godine?   :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

Ako nas kiša spriječi u odlasku na more dolazimo i mi.

----------


## Maja

malo nas je, dajte svi

----------


## lucij@

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna)
10. lucij@


Iako ne znam hoće li htjeti baš tada cicati. Čini se da se potpuno odviknuo od dnevnog dojenja.

----------


## Brunda

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda

----------


## sasa

dolazimo i mi

----------


## apricot

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda
12. sasa

----------


## (maša)

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda
12. sasa
13. (maša)

 :Smile:

----------


## thora

dat ću sve od sebe da dođemo i mi

----------


## Pliska

ja bi tako rado al ste mi daleko   :Sad:

----------


## fakinTin

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda 
12. sasa 
13. (maša)
14. fakinTin  :D

----------


## tulip

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda 
12. sasa 
13. (maša) 
14. fakinTin
15. tulip

----------


## Tiwi

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda 
12. sasa 
13. (maša) 
14. fakinTin
15. tulip
16. tiwi & ian

----------


## anki

Isusek! koja luda prilika! u HNK pokazati sisu, a k tome biti i na televiziji!   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> Isusek! koja luda prilika! u HNK pokazati sisu, a k tome biti i na televiziji!


ovo smatramo prijavom   :Love:

----------


## jadro

cure samo naprijed...ja sam moralna podrska  :D  i zao mi je sto nisam jedna od 40 (min) koja ce se skupiti

----------


## (maša)

ne mogu se sjetit jesam li poslala mail, a ispraznila outbox  :Smile: 
jel vrijedi prijava samo ovdje na listi?

----------


## ivarica

nisi poslala mail, ali je dovoljna prijava ovdje


lijepa ekipa
ajmo do 40  :D

----------


## Jelka

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda 
12. sasa 
13. (maša) 
14. fakinTin
15. tulip
16. tiwi & ian
17. Jelka

----------


## darva

Evo od nas samo moralna podrska jer smo predaleko   :Love:  
Kad smo u Splitu organizirali prosle godine masovno dojenje stavili smo obavijest na Forum kluba trudnica Split i na Rodin forum ali najvise mama smo dobili na dobri stari telefon. Mozda nekome izgleda cudno ali postoji puuuno mama koje doje i ne posjecuju nikakve forume a imaju volje prisustvovati ovakvim akcijama. Sigurno svaka od vas zna barem jednu takvu a vjerojatno i vise od jedne   :Smile:  
Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

hvala na ideji, idem nazvat jednu   :Love:

----------


## krumpiric

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda 
12. sasa 
13. (maša) 
14. fakinTin
15. tulip
16. tiwi & ian
17. Jelka
18. krumpirić

----------


## ana.m

Mi nažalost nećemo doći, Iva je bolesna.   :Sad:

----------


## buby

1. apricot
2. kahna
3. ms. ivy
4. frida
5. srecica
6. pinocchio
7. meda
8. majuška
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna)
10. lucij@
11. Brunda
12. sasa
13. (maša)
14. fakinTin
15. tulip
16. tiwi & ian
17. Jelka
18. krumpirić
19. buby

----------


## Maja

Žene super. Ajmo još koja.
MOlim vas da se javite meni na mail maja.tarle@gmail.com kako bih vam dala daljnje upute za srijedu

----------


## darva

Mozda ih je dosta spojilo dane i otislo na godisnji? Ili nisu vidili ovu temu, ako ulaze direktno na forum mozda im je promakla  :?   Ili im nije ugodno jer ce biti prisutni mediji? Meni bi do nedavno to predstavljalo problem, a sad se nadam da sam to prevazisla( stala bi u zadnji red   :Grin: ) 
Meni se akcija bas svida i volila bi da uspije   :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Uh, mi bismo rado pomogli, ali nisam sigurna da bi se K. prištekao na zahtjev drugih   :Grin:  

Btw. ima li koji 3,5godišnjak  :/

----------


## Linda

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda 
12. sasa 
13. (maša) 
14. fakinTin 
15. tulip 
16. tiwi & ian 
17. Jelka 
18. krumpirić 
19. buby
20. Linda

----------


## buby

cekana - 3,3 OK?

----------


## stanam

dolazim i ja :D 

s djetetom ofkors

----------


## mfo

1. apricot 
2. kahna 
3. ms. ivy 
4. frida 
5. srecica 
6. pinocchio 
7. meda 
8. majuška 
9. puntica (ali ne mogu još biti 100% sigurna) 
10. lucij@ 
11. Brunda 
12. sasa 
13. (maša) 
14. fakinTin 
15. tulip 
16. tiwi & ian 
17. Jelka 
18. krumpirić 
19. buby 
20. Linda
21. stanam
22. mfo

----------


## AnneMary

:Crying or Very sad:   već sam u mislima bila sa vama dok nisam vidjela da je to srijeda, i baš danas mi uletio posao sutra popodne,  tako da se na žalost ne mogu upisat na listu.
a baš sam htjela i ja nekako zaključit naše dojenje, imamo fotku sa stuba na Dolcu , sad smo mogli dodat još jednu.

 :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

zašto  ne stavite linkove i na Općenito o dojenju, i na Produženo dojenje?
baš sam tamo gledala i nisam ih vidjela!

----------


## apricot

vidimo se danas u 17:30 na istočnoj strani HNK :D

----------


## stanam

baš sam se pitala gdje trebamo doći. ja bi otišla na glavni ulaz vjerovatno   :Laughing:

----------


## Maja

Hvala svima koje su došle i svoj dječici. Bili ste preprekrasni   :Heart:  i mi iz publike smo stvarno uživale.
Hvala!

----------


## ivarica

bilo je predobro

----------


## apricot

meni je samo žao što me znam koja je koja, a bilo mi neugodno pitati   :Embarassed:  

klinci su   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

> meni je samo žao što me znam koja je koja, a bilo mi neugodno pitati


Ista stvar. 
Svaka čast klincima što su izdržali torturu   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Bila nam je čast   :Smile:  
Klinci su bili divni, od najsićušnijih, do gegavaca i na kraju velikih plesača ... a i mamuške su sve komad do komada 8)

----------


## Majuška

meni je beskrajno žao što mi na koncu nismo uspjeli doći
bolest u familiji pomutila sve planove   :Sad:  

Do neke druge prilike!

----------


## Frida

Nas je zaustavila neka gospođa u gajevoj, prepoznala je Lolu i pohvalila preformans koji je izvela 8) jest da malena nije skužila jer je pričala engleski ali je tata naraso do oblaka

----------


## buby

domi je prvo rekao da su mu najbolji bili anđeli na loži, a onda kada smo ga opet pitali (i to je bio konačan odgovor): bebač! zabrijao je na Renea i navalio da i on hoće jednog takvog bebača doma  :Smile:  
a kasnije se sjetio da sam mu obećala da ćemo ići gore na balkon (zaboravili smo oboje)
Lola je bila zakon, pola dvorane je odvalilo od smijeha na nju (a ona cool, kaj briju?!)

----------


## fakinTin

Nama je bilo super, Tin je čak i odspavao rundu za vrijeme ulaska publike i samog početka performansa  :?    :Laughing: 
Pozdrav svim dojiljama   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelka

Meni je prestrašno žao što nismo mogle doći, Mara mi je bila li-la prehlađena, na koncu sam to popodne išla pedijatrici da ju pogleda.

Hoće li biti moguće vidjeti vas na telki?

----------


## lucij@

Jelka, ni mi, nažalost, nismo bili. Baš teško podnosim ovu trudnoću.
Ali vidjela sam ekipu na telki, mislim prekjučer.  :D 
Ne vjerujem da će ponovno biti.
Jedino ako postoji neki tjedni pregled kulture ili tako nešto?

----------


## Jelka

Možda je netko snimio?   :Grin:

----------


## stanam

baš nam je bilo dobro. jest da je malo duže trajalo, ali svi su izdržali. ne znam šta bi bilo da je stvarno došlo 40 mama sa djecom :shock:   :Laughing:  

moja N je tati odmah ispričala di smo bili i da smo cicali i da su djeca cicala, igrala se i plesala  :Heart:  

na kojem programu je bilo?

pozdrav svima

----------


## apricot

stanam, onda si nam ti udijelila pecivo?
 :Heart:

----------


## kahna

:Rolling Eyes:  ja bila uvjerena da je to danas (26), i došla javiti se da smo 
mi ipak još na moru (spominjala sam tu opciju na drugoj temi, tu me apri samo prebacila), a kako mi je dial up veza ne gledam sve.

Super da Vam je bilo dobro i baš mi je žao da nismo bili, ali sretna sam da 
popodne idemo na kupanje   :Grin:  

Ima li gdje  kakva fotka, snimka?

Koliko Vas je bilo onda?

----------


## meda

meni je bilo najbolje kad je zenska rekla 'podojite vi samo djecu, koju mozete naravno, ovu veliku ne'  :Laughing:  

dorian je dosao na svoje, iskoristio je priliku za dojenje do maksimuma  :Grin:  

i jedva je cekao kad ce neka glazba da on moze bit predstava

----------


## thora

Ak se dokopate slika, bilo bi super imati uspomenu na tako veličanstven performans naših potomaka, jer su svi do jednog bili u elementu, pravi glumci  :Wink:   8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

fakat steta sto nismo mogli doci, a i steta sto vas nismo mogli vidjeti.   :Sad:  
tek se 29-tog vracamo u hr...

----------


## (maša)

ja sam potpuno zaboravila...prvi dan spajanja grupa, promjena sobe....totalno me izbacilo iz takta...i skroz zaboravila datum....bila uvjerena da je to u četvrtak... :Sad: 

i ja bi rado vidjela slikcie ili snimku ako postoji  :Smile: 

i sljedeći put stavljam podjsetnik u mob ...htjela i ovaj put al od svih obaveza zaboravila   :Embarassed:

----------


## stanam

> stanam, onda si nam ti udijelila pecivo?



nikud bez peciva i cice  :Smile:

----------

